# Summit county BRUISER 10-30-09



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey guys I have to share my story!!!

Its 4:10 and I standing at work, my dad ask's if I was hunting tonight and I told him prolly not!!!! He told me I could take off if I wanted to go out, so I left. Its 13 miles from work to home and then 2 miles to the woods. I loaded up my car and hit the woods, its now 5:00pm and I am starting up the tree in my climber. I forgot my safty belt so I only went up bout 12 feet and told my self this isnt worth it!!! I finally get up and set, sit down, pull up my bow and catch my breath! 10 mins. go bye and I put out a little secent out and waited all of 12 mins. this monster came in and turned at 18yds! I smoked him!!! I have been hunting for 6 years now and this is my 1st buck ( 4th deer) Im waiting till morning to get him scored!!!! pictures will be up in a few min haveing problems


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

congrats slick cant wait to see the pics it is crazy how fast it can happen and at the times when you do think it will it does .but one thing we all know it cant happen if you arent out there !!!!!!! once again congrats !


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

well for some reason i cant get the pictures to load to ogf but i do have them on photobucket! look up the name slammer77


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Very Nice :!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

how did you do that? please help so i can get in the big buck contest


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow he is a monster nice job


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af196/slammer77/jasonsbigbuck001.jpg


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW!!! Your first buck? What a beast! Congrats on a great trophy and thanks for the story and pics!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks guys!!!!!!! Im looking for a good Butcher and a good taxidermist! any suggestions?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

That is one awesome buck! i hunt summit county too, hope i get his cousin! Congratulations. Your first buck.... man my uncle hunted 60 years before he got one that was close to that size. i hope your not planning on getting a bigger buck every year!


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Certainly a nice buck for your first one! The time spent in the woods paid off for you!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Now thats what I call a monster buck!!!! Congrats. Gonna be hard to top that one.!%


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DANG!! Very nice deer. Don't forget to thank your Dad for cutting you loose. Congrats on a real trophy.
Bob


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Beautiful deer. Check out Pineywood taxidermy by mogadore lake. He did my last one , great job. Wasn't near as big as yours though !


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, that is a beast!! I would have been shaking like a leaf lol Congratulations on a great deer.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Man.. nice one.


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! Great deer, sure is beautiful!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the second picture:


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Let us know what it scores. It looks to be 160 maybe 170.. congrats on a huge buck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a GREAT buck! And it's your first buck!!! Wow! You are very fortunate as there are many of hunters that have not SEEN one like that in a LIFETIME! CONGRATS! As far as a taxidermist Terry Hovance in Warren does an extremley good job. His mounts are top notch. 330-637-2026


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...congrats!


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the praise! The deer have a rough score of 171 2/8ths! I havent had it officaly scored yet! The taxidermist has it now! They said i should have him back by the end of january! When i get it back i will post pics of him along with an offical score! The taxi. Guy said it might be an ohio big buck!! How would i go about getting that figured out? Any info will help!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If it scored 170 you are there. 140 typical 160 non typical. Good job.
Bob


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great looking buck Slick!! Congrats, way to go!!!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Was this Northern or Southern Summit County?


----------

